# Hot Dog Art



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

I meet a lot of people that tell me they have no artistic ability. I find this to be untrue....when it comes to hotdogs.

You ever notice that when you&#39;re making yourself a hot dog...wether at home for lunch or at a buisness picnic or birthday party full of screaming 5 year olds....that when you go to put your condiments on your hotdog...that suddenly....one morphs into what some of us call....an artist. The other some of us call you a weirdo for taking so much time to decorate your hot dog when you&#39;re just going to eat it. But to me, its art.

I&#39;ve seen.... little old lady goes to make herslef a hot dog. BAM! Bun...BAM! the dog... oh no she&#39;s bustin&#39; out the ketchup.... what a PERFECT squiggle line. It probably took her 2 minutes to make it. The little waves are so consistently perfect....how can she not be an artist? Then comes the mustard. The yellow must compliment the red, but not be careful as to not overdo it so that the red hides in the background. 

Then some people even go tot he extreme as to add relish...and oh my onions! The more &#39;&#39;components&#39;&#39;, the more i respect you. Not just for being able to make your hot dog look like a work of art, but to be able to eat that thing. kudos to you.


Next time you make yourself a hot dog...I want you to stop and think, and be proud. You ARE an artist. Anyoen who eats hotdogs is.

Unless you eat them plain then you&#39;re weird. 

If you just eat the bun,you&#39;re vegan. 





Now I would like you all to prove my theory and go make a hot dog, and before you eat it , take a picture, we&#39;ll make a hot dog art contest. I&#39;ll accept photo entries until ,,,meh....March 1. That&#39;ll give you a little over a month. And the winner can PM me their address and i&#39;ll mail you a surprise. 


Ready? GO! 

I guess a good idea I just thought of would be to divide this into skill levels. We&#39;ll make two categories, specify which one you&#39;re participating in, but not both. 

LEVEL 1 !! (Beginner Hot Dog Decorator)

2 or less condiments (any two, listed or not, your choice)

LEVEL 2 !! (Advanced Hot dog Decorator)

3 or more condiments (any number, listed or not, your choice)


----------



## Spring (Jan 28, 2007)

:rofl:Oh, Jesse!

I personally have a wide variety of things I puton my hot dog.

I like mayo, mustard, relish, onion, and best of all, cheese. With a bbq dog and a toasted bun.... MMMMM... to die for! 

I&#39;ll be sure to take a picture of my next hot dog just for you .


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

oh sweet....ah yes I forgot cheese...stupid stupid. 

Lets see some people get down with the cheese!

-JAK


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2007)

Mayo all the way! 

Chili cheese is good too.

And sauerkraut.

Sadly, I must eat my dodger dogs plain for they have no mayo on that level , but they&#39;re so darn good that that dosn&#39;t matter anyway.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 28, 2007)

My daughter puts ranch dressing on her hot dog. Weird, I know. Sometimes she puts ranch AND ketchup. Yuck! 

But I shouldn&#39;t talk. My favorite guilty pleasure is peanut butter and syrup, all mixed up together and glopped on white bread. Yum yum....

My husband gags every time I make it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe your husband and I shuold start a support gag group and get together every time you make yourself a snack. It helps to have a shoulder to cry on and a fellow to gag with. 


-JAK


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Jesse you are so random!!:lolYou really crack me up!

But I couldn&#39;t ever eat a hotdog, omg gross!!:yuck I don&#39;t know about sausages in the US, but a sausage here is made of, well, just gross!

But I&#39;m by no means a vegetarian so it&#39;s not that!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

US hotdogs are pretty awesome. we have 100% veef franks and all kinds of fun sausages. You should hop a plane, attend a US baseball game, and have at it. Its so classic.

I&#39;ve never had a Eurodog. But if they&#39;re that bad....ask someone if you can decorate it for them. Or maybe I can have my tech-savy boyfriend program a hotdog decorating simulator for those of you who are grossed out by hotdogs. weirdos. 

-JAK


----------



## Michaela (Jan 28, 2007)

Lol, fun!!

Sausageshere are made of intestines and gristle and..well you can imagine!! Although most people aren&#39;t phased by it, even though they&#39;ve shown loads of tv show about them.

From what I&#39;ve seen on tv though, US hotdogs do look different. I&#39;d love to go to a baseball game!! The only sports that are big here are soccer, and all the gaelic sports, ie gaelic football:sleep: (kinda like a cross between soccer and rugby), hurling, camogie:sleep: :sleepboth like rough hockey!)

Baseball looks soo cool!!:colors:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 28, 2007)

meh, i&#39;m not that big on baseball but geez if you go to a game you gotta eat a dog. 
My aunt is baseball FREAK. Season tickets, every year, same seats. Knows the bios of every player, wher he came from, everything. She answers all the trivia corectly. Has one room in her house dedicated to all her sports momorabeilia. Stuffed animals and bobble heads and posters, autographed everything. Its nuts. Her boyfriend is the same way but worse. Has a room even more jam packed iwth junk. And he makes me frame and mat all his posters and jerseys. It gets annoyign because he alwys expects them done like NOW. So I found a way to get him back.... I make him print my pedigrees. In a certain format, in color, and I want them TOMARROW.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

I put just about everything...but it varies depending on my mood.

My regular, run-of-the-mill dog: mustard, dill relish, mayonaisse, ketchup

When my German side pops out: mustard and a LOT of sauerkraut.

Basically my German side wins whenever there&#39;s sauerkraut (because I rarely find it, believe it or not), but if there isn&#39;t any, I go with my regular artistic impression of a condiment factory exploding on my hot dog. Heck, I&#39;ve even been known to put the sauerkraut on top of that!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2007)

Rosie, you have by far the most disgusting hot dog yet. There should be some kind of dog abuse agency that tracks down people like you and makes them eat burgers at picnics.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I know, haha!! The looks I get from people are priceless, though! 

 It&#39;s okay...I&#39;m cool, and I know it.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2007)

Now thats the attitude to have. Go write a poem about yourself or something. 

Iv&#39;e always wanted to take a picture of me looking retarded and get it printed on a tshirt for Erron with some text below it sayin&#39; &#39;&#39; This muh girlfriend&#39;&#39;


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

I LOVE that idea...and I would HAVE to see what picture you use. Hey, I think that pic of you zombie-walking might be suitable!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2007)

I&#39;m really boring, I just put cheese on my hot dog. I will only eat Schneider&#39;s hot dogs.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 29, 2007)

The rule with the hot dogs is simply DON&#39;T ask what&#39;s in them, right... I&#39;m in a hot dog mood now...hmmmmmm.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

Take a picture of it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

ROSIE-this one???


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

That&#39;s not a hot dog, dum dum thats ME!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 30, 2007)

YES...that picture is PERFECT for the t-shirt!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I LOVE that idea...and I would HAVE to see what picture you use. Hey, I think that pic of you zombie-walking might be suitable!


 

Jesse, I wasreferring to this.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

haha right right I got it. 

I make a good zombie though. hmm...I shuold find a more flattering picture...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

Go for it! You need to build your immunity to buttholes, like at KD whatever...



P.S. Had to edit this to add- I apparantley posted this at 11:11. Often I look at the clock at this time in the am. I have read that this is a spiritual number, but don&#39;t understand why I always look at the clock at this time...:dunno:

Need to have a "spooky" emoticon.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

it wasn&#39;t KDKA that was the tard. It was a lady from the wool convention thing that wanted me to go on tv for wool thing publicity. I never had any communication with or from news place.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry, I was editing. Gotcha----(a toaster!)





Will& Grace,sorry.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

11 is a spiritual number. It represents....meh...kinda hard to explain...but like Heaven I guess you could say...the afterlife...perfection. 10 is supposed to be the &#39;&#39;perfect number&#39;&#39; and 11 exceeds that. See? ITs called the Master Number. 

11 is repeated often throughout everyday life and history, like &#39;&#39;Elevenses&#39;&#39; is an afternoon snack like tea and cookies, many sports teams contains teams with eleven players, and the sunspot cycle repeats every 11 years. These our spots on our sun. A rocket needs to travel at over 11KM/sec to escape the Earths&#39; gravity. 

If you keep seeing the number 11 around, take it as a sign. Has someone near you recently passed away? I&#39;ve heard of the deceased using he number 11 as a way to contact the living, letting them know they have &#39;&#39;ascended&#39;&#39;


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

*World War I ended on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month.
* *The space shuttle went up on its 11th mission, weighing 11 tons and fixed an errant sattelite on the 11th day of the 11th month.* 

[line] *The first lunar landing was made by Apollo 11.*
*A major eclipse was on August 11, 1999 at 11:11 a.m. 
*
*The number 11 also appears significantly a bajillion times in teh Bible:*


[align=left] *11 - number of brothers Joseph had : Ge 42:13* [/align][align=left] [/align][line] [align=left] *[size="-1"]GE 32:22[/size] - And he rose up that night, and took his two wives, and his two womenservants, and his eleven sons, and passed over the ford Jabbok.* [/align][align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]GE 37:9 - [/size] And he dreamed yet another dream, and told it his brethren, and said, Behold, I have dreamed a dream more; and, behold, the sun and the moon and the eleven stars made obeisance to me.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]EX 26:7 -[/size] And thou shalt make curtains of goats&#39; hair to be a covering upon the tabernacle: eleven curtains shalt thou make* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]EX 26:8 - [/size] The length of one curtain shall be thirty cubits, and the breadth of one curtain four cubits: and the eleven curtains shall be all of one measure.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]EX 36:14[/size] And he made curtains [of] goats&#39; hair] for the tent over the tabernacle: eleven curtains he made them.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]EX 36:15[/size] The length of one curtain was thirty cubits, and four cubits was the breadth of one curtain: the eleven curtains were of one size.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]NU 29:20[/size] And on the third day eleven bullocks, two rams, fourteen lambs of the first year without blemish;* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]DE 1:2 [/size]There are eleven days&#39; journey from Horeb by the way of mount Seir unto Kadeshbarnea* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]JOS 15:51[/size] And Goshen, and Holon, and Giloh; eleven cities with their villages:* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]JUD 16:5[/size] And the lords of the Philistines came up unto her, and said unto her, Entice him, and see wherein his great strength lieth, and by what means we may prevail against him, that we may bind him to afflict him: and we will give thee every one of us eleven hundred pieces of silver.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]JUD 17:2[/size] And he said unto his mother, The eleven hundred shekels of silver that were taken from thee, about which thou cursedst, and spakest of also in mine ears, behold, the silver is with me; I took it. And his mother said, Blessed be thou of the LORD, my son.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]JUD 17:3[/size] And when he had restored the eleven hundred shekels of silver to his mother his mother said, I had wholly dedicated the silver unto the LORD from my hand for my son, to make a graven image and a molten image: now therefore I will restore it unto thee.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]2KI 23:36[/size] Jehoiakim was twenty and five years old when he began to reign; and he reigned eleven years in Jerusalem. And his mother&#39;s name was Zebudah, the daughter of Pedaiah of Rumah.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]2KI 24:18[/size] Zedekiah was twenty and one years old when he began to reign, and he reigned eleven years in Jerusalem. And his mother&#39;s name was Hamutal, the daughter of Jeremiah of Libnah.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]2CH 36:5[/size] Jehoiakim was twenty and five years old when he began to reign, and he reigned eleven years in Jerusalem: and he did that which was evil in the sight of the LORD his God.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]2CH 36:11[/size] Zedekiah was one and twenty years old when he began to reign, and reigned eleven years in Jerusalem.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]JER 52:1[/size] Zedekiah was one and twenty years old when he began to reign, and he reigned eleven years in Jerusalem. And his mother&#39;s name was Hamutal the daughter of Jeremiah of Libnah.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]EZE 40:49[/size] The length of the porch was twenty cubits, and the breadth eleven cubits; and [he brought me by the steps whereby they went up to it: and there were pillars by the posts, one on this side, and another on that side.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]MT 28:16[/size] Then the eleven disciples went away into Galilee, into a mountain where Jesus had appointed them.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]MR 16:14[/size] Afterward he appeared unto the eleven as they sat at meat, and upbraided them with their unbelief and hardness of heart, because they believed not them which had seen him after he was risen.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]LU 24:9[/size] And returned from the sepulchre, and told all these things unto the eleven, and to all the rest.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]LU 24:33[/size] And they rose up the same hour, and returned to Jerusalem, and found the eleven gathered together, and them that were with them,* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]AC 1:26[/size] And they gave forth their lots; and the lot fell upon Matthias; and he was numbered with the eleven apostles.* [align=left] [/align][line] *[size="-1"]AC 2:14[/size] But Peter, standing up with the eleven, lifted up his voice, and said unto them, Ye men of Judaea, and all ye that dwell at Jerusalem, be this known unto you, and hearken to my words:* [align=left] [/align][line] [align=left] *Acts 2:1-11. The opening verse as given in the Bible (NAB) reads: "When the day of pentecost came, it found them gathered in one place" (emphasis added). Those who were gathered are named in Acts 1 as the eleven and "some women in their company, and Mary the mother of Jesus, and his brothers."* [/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

Jesse, yes I have had two members of my family pass away in the past couple years,my Grandfather, then my Aunt. Oh, and my rabbit BunBun before that. 

But, this started happening before BunBun even. What should we call that?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

if you believe in all that jazz...maybe someone you knew in another life. I dunno, i&#39;m into all that junk. i won&#39;t say I believe in it or not, I don&#39;t know I don&#39;t have proof for either really, but its quite fascinating and often exceeds coincidence. 

Perhaps lately you&#39;ve been thikning about your deceased loved ones? Wondering what ever became of them? When my uncle passed away, I always worried , I always asked mummy what if Uncle Denyn never made it to heaven and all that stuff. Maybe if you&#39;ve had recent doubts or concerns, someone is trying to console you.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Jesse, we need to pm sometime on this. I love Sylvia Browne! Actually-it was in one of her books that she spoke of the 11 and whatever being spiritual numbers, no, it was when she was on Montel..

Going to bed.

Thank you for your insight-Jesse!

Talk to ya soon.

Crystal


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> That&#39;s not a hot dog, dum dum thats ME!!!!


 Really? That looks just like a Euro hotdog!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

*oh em gee are you for serious? 




Michaela wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That&#39;s not a hot dog, dum dum thats ME!!!!
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *oh em gee are you for serious?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No!!! lol:roflmao:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

*
I&#39;m all scared now. What&#39;s the diference between a Euro dog and a Jesse? I too at one point or another have been coveredin ketchup, or bitten, and I&#39;d liekt o think i&#39;m made of meat. I&#39;m longer than I am wide.... oh snap!! I don&#39;t feel like a sausage though.. maybe it only happens at night while i&#39;m sleeping...like a were-sausage kidn of thing. I need a refridgerator coffin. Need to start planning head...


Michaela wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *oh em gee are you for serious?
> ...


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

*Yuo&#39;re just pokin&#39; me aren&#39;t you? Cruelty!! Makin&#39; some poor little girl think she&#39;s a sausage... shame on you . 


Michaela wrote: *


> :laugh:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

I&#39;m sorry:imsorry:, please forgive me!leaseplease:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

I&#39;ll forgive you but you have to paint my room and make me dinner. 
I don&#39;t like pastels or seafood. 

Thanks

-JAK


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, I&#39;m thinking luminous green paint...with big pink dots....

And a hot dog for dinner


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome so you&#39;ll need tools to scrapet he varnish off my walls...


----------



## Michaela (Jan 30, 2007)

Hmm, I see a problem...how will I get through the computer into your room!?:shock:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2007)

A hotdog here is a sausage on a stick dipped in batter and deep fried. They are yummy!

What you guys call a hotdog we call &#39;american style&#39; or a sausage in a bun. I like my sausage in a bun with american mustard, onion, barbeque sauce and a bit of cheese.



 

&nbsp"]http://www.smileycentral.com/<WBR>?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNfox000]<WBR>




[/url]&nbsp[/url];


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

American mustard? Condiments have nationalities now? Where have I been.... oh, out looking for my dog. 

We have corn dogs....which is a hotdog on a shtick dipped in corn bread batter. and &#39;&#39;breakfast dogs&#39;&#39; which is a sausage link dipped in pancake batter. So its like your entire breakfast on a stick. My brother eats them with syrup. He mistook a regular corndog for one once and dipped it in syrup and he amde a priceless face.

No one&#39;s sent me pics of their decor dogs yet. Get up off yer duff and make a dog! Tey&#39;re good for you! ACtually i&#39;m not sure of that but you can pretend.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2007)

American mustard is very mild, it&#39;s got a creamy texture. We have English mustard which is the proper stuff with the seads and it&#39;s sort of runny and *HOT.[<WBR>/u]*

The other day my american mustard and english were arguing over who hadthe best accent.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 31, 2007)

English people definitely have one of the best accents, followed by New Zealands, Irish and Scottish, Australian, and Dutch. 

Proper English mustard? Mustard + finishing school? 

I heard that mayonaise has an IQ of 3. Like they hooked it up to electrodes and junk and it had extremely tiny brain waves and they calculated that it had an IQ of 3. 

So I wonder how smawrt may is.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, so no one has any hot dogs to show me still. Slackers.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know...when I get a digital camera (I'vehinted to my husband...as my bday is coming up), I'll take one, IPROMISE!! First thing I'll do!!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 9, 2007)

*minilops wrote:*


> A hotdog here is a sausage on a stick dipped in batter anddeep fried. They areyummy!http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNfox000http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZNfox000


We call that a dagwood dog here,and we can only really get them when the Royal Adelaide show is on

On my hotdog,i only have butter and tomato sauce..and the sausage of course(i know..boring)

cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Wouldn't ya know...we had hotdogs just now for lunch...but I don't have any film!! ARGH!!

I told my husband last night that we NEED film, though...and then Isaid, "I have to take a picture of a hot dog." You shouldhave seen the look on his face...TOTAL puzzlement!! Akinto...:shock:

Hehe!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2007)

Take a picture of his face, too.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Hehe...how 'bout this one of him goofin' around, contemplating the meatloaf?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2007)

DQ

"Give it credit for being handheld and raw....very nicely rounded overthe hindquarters....but lacks condiments and is int he wrong class.Look for a meatloaf pondering contest. Overall a very nice dinner .."


----------

